# Eingabe-Ausgabe-Programm



## markusr (18. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

bin absoluter Java-Neuling.
Ich hab für die Schule eine Aufgabe bekommen:

1. Erstellen eines Eingabefeldes (Bitte Name Eingeben)
2. Frage erstellen (Wieviel ist 2+2?)
Bei Eingabe von "4" soll das Programm ausgeben "Das ist richtig"
Bei jeder anderen Eingabe soll das Programm ausgeben "Das ist leider falsch"

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen!

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Mrz 2010)

Und wo genau gibt es jetzt Probleme? Beim Textfeld? --> How to Use Text Fields (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mrz 2010)

Eingabefeld, also eine graphische Oberfläche?
dazu musst du doch diverse Grundlagen/ Beispiele kennen, Lehrbuch?
wie programmierst du eigentlich, mit einem Spezialtool wie BlueJ oder einem Texteditor?


----------



## Dude! (29. Mrz 2010)

Bitteschön.


[JAVA=42]
import java.util.Scanner;
class EingabeAusgabe {
	public static void main(String[]args) {
		Scanner tastatur=new Scanner(System.in);
		System.out.println("Wieviel ist 2 + 2?");
		double x=tastatur.nextDouble();
		if (x==4) {
			System.out.println("Das ist richtig.");
		} else {
			System.out.println("Das ist leider falsch.");
		}
	}
}
[/code]


----------

